# fan



## rev.clone (May 18, 2005)

i found a cheap great fan at wal-mart.  it's a Lasko space-saving task fan.  It pivots, not oscelates, and it's small.  it won't work for a cabinet but it's great for sprouts and clones.  really quiet and it costs under $10.00.


----------

